# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Đố nhãm đố nhãm đây!!!

## huyenbeo

*Câu 1: Có 1 con nai trong tủ lạnh, bây giờ muốn bỏ con voi vào thì làm sao?
Câu 2: Trong rừng, loài vật nào là chúa tể?
Câu 3: Khi chúa tể gầm lên, muôn thú phải có mặt, chỉ có 1 con không có mặt, là con nào?:emlaugh::emlaugh::emlaugh:
*

----------


## linhpi24h

*1.Lôi con nai ra cho con voi vào
2.sư tử
3.con người*

----------


## antkingdo

còn sai! suy nghĩ chút nữa đi bạn!

----------


## dinhhaianh091

Câu 1: Mở tủ lạnh, lấy con nai ra,bỏ con voi vào,đóng tủ lại.
Câu 2: sư tử.
Câu 3: con voi

----------


## sgtpsibin

con voi to như thế bỏ vào làm sao được

----------


## kulu193

tất cả chỉ là chém jo...[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] bỏ thì ném nó đi là song chứ còn làm thế nào[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
chúa tể rừng xanh cánh cứng bay nhanh là anh đại bàng[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])
con lười vì con này ngủ 23/24h[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## nguyenphuong

1.Giết mổ con VOI cho vào là xong, hehe
2.Sư tử (theo các phim và chuyện cổ tích đấy nhé).
3.Sư tử cha, mình nghĩ chắc là đúng.

----------


## kanhtran

Xin góp vui 1 câu đố, ai giải được mình sẽ thanks, còn ngược lại, không giải được thì ..."thanks lại mình"...(nếu thấy câu đố hay)
Câu đố này mình đã đó nhưng chẳng ai trả lời: Nơi đâu không có vi khuẩn???

Mình sẽ tuyên bố đáp án vào đêm 30!

----------


## phuonganh2012

> Câu 1: Có 1 con nai trong tủ lạnh, bây giờ muốn bỏ con voi vào thì làm sao?
> Câu 2: Trong rừng, loài vật nào là chúa tể?
> Câu 3: Khi chúa tể gầm lên, muôn thú phải có mặt, chỉ có 1 con không có mặt, là con nào?


câu 1: Lôi con nai ra, xé xác con voi nhét vào
câu 2: Sư tử
câu 3: Con voi



> Nơi đâu không có vi khuẩn???


Rất nhiều nơi ko có vi khuẩn bạn àh, ví dụ như phòng diệt khuẩn và đặt biệt hơn nữa là
cục xà bông lát-boai , vì nó diệt 99.9% vi khuẩn [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] (Quảng cáo họ nói thế) [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## huongnguyen123

câu hỏi hơi bị vớ vẩn quá! 
ko có mẹo hay ý tưởng sáng tạo

----------


## bietthugeleximco

chẳng có sáng tạo tí nào cả!!!!!

----------


## tindaica

Mấy câu hỏi đó có vẻ đúng với tiêu đề lắm " rất nhảm".

----------

